# Gulp Bloodworms at JaxPier



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Gonna give it a try on a bottom rig. I think the non-predators (whiting) will go for it. Even though Shrimp is the natural bait in Fla. What do you think?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

one hook shirmp and one hook your choice..


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Gulp! makes bloodworms too? Are they designed for freshwater or salt? I haven't seen those yet.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

SnookMook said:


> Gulp! makes bloodworms too? Are they designed for freshwater or salt? I haven't seen those yet.



Saltwater Mook. They make tons of Gulp. From maggots to eels and everything in between. I have a sneaky suspicion they all work. When I went jigging the other day, I was getting bites on gulp mullet like croaker or whiting bite. Then a guy posted a report that he caught croacker close to the same spot using Gulp Pogy I think it was. 
Check it out!
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/cat.php?k=75077&sk=75077


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

All saltwater gulp juice is the same formula be it in the shape of a crab,sandflea,jerk bait or whatever. so to the fish a bloodworm gulp smells like a pogy gulp. I guess it doesnt matter if your using them for cut bait. Frankly I wouldnt waste the money on gulp to fish off the pier for whiting and the like. dead shrimp is cheaper and you know it works. i just dont see the point.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

And yeah, I caught over 20 croaker up to 1.5lbs on a jig/gulp combo in a little under an hour...didnt make a bit of difference what the gulp shape was,hell,they were hitting pieces of it at times. I was targeting flounder but couldn't get a bait through the croakers.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

For the literally HUNDREDS of fish I've caught on Gulp!'s this year, I have had ZERO success with soaking Gulp! baits on the bottom. Not a SINGLE bite, and I've given it more than a fair shot with Gulp! on one hook and real bait on the other.

They gotta be moving...


----------

